# Tư vấn lắp điều hòa Multi cho căn hộ cao cấp – Giải pháp Multi Daikin tiết kiệm điện,thông minh



## adkytl (24 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*BẢNG GIÁ MÁY ĐIỀU HÒA DAIKIN HỆ MULTI SỬ DỤNG CHO CĂN HỘ DÂN DỤNG*

Báo giá điều hòa Multi Daikin dòng 1 chiều, cập nhật tháng 12/2019. Đối với loại hình căn hộ chung cư dân dụng, tính đến thời điểm hiện tại Daikin đang cung cấp 2 giải pháp điều hòa không khí Multi là Super NX và Multi S:

- *Multi S* là hệ Multi được thiết kế cho căn hộ cỡ nhỏ, có từ 2 – 3 phòng cần lắp điều hòa. Dàn nóng của Super S cho phép kết nối tối đa 3 dàn lạnh cùng kiểu treo tường. Với mức giá thành không quá cao, Multi S phù hợp cho các hộ gia đình trẻ gồm vợ/chồng và 1 – 2 con, nhu cầu sử dụng đồng thởi điều hòa ở các phòng không cao (phòng khách bật thì phòng ngủ tắt và ngược lại), máy nén Multi-S có thể tiết kiệm điện năng sử dụng 30% và làm lạnh nhanh hơn 40%






​
- *Super Multi NX* được Daikin hướng đến dành cho những căn hộ cao cấp có không gian rộng hơn, có từ 3 – 5 phòng cần lắp điều hòa. Một hệ thống điều khiển tổng thể, thông minh và linh hoạt cho phép bạn sử dụng điều hòa cho tối đa 5 phòng mà vẫn đảm bảo không gian bên ngoài ban công, mái hiên rộng rãi thoáng mát. Daikin cũng cung cấp dãy dàn lạnh đa dạng giúp chủ hộ có nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn để phù hợp với thiết kế nội thất: Dàn lạnh âm trần Cassete, dàn lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió.







*CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP GIẢI PHÁP MÁY LẠNH MULTI DAIKIN CHO CĂN HỘ*

*Công ty điện lạnh Ánh Sao - *_*Maylanhanhsao.com*_ là hệ thống đại lý Daikin chính thức, chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các giải pháp về điều hòa không khí, lắp đặt điều hòa không khí dành cho căn hộ chung cư, nhà phố, biệt thự cao cấp, hội nghị, văn phòng công ty,...Với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm cung cấp & thi công lắp đặt, đội ngũ kỹ sư am hiểu về dòng điều hòa Multi cho các khu chung cư cao cấp tại TPHCM như _Đảo Kim Cương quận 2, Vista Verde quận 2, Sunrise Riverside huyện Nhà Bè, Botanica quận Tân Bình, chung cư cao cấp Richstar quận Tân Phú, chung cư Hưng Phúc quận 7, các chưng cư bến Vân Đồn quận 4...._

Số Hotline tư vấn viên bên dưới luôn sẵn sàng hỗ trợ và phục vụ quý khách khi có nhu cầu:

*Tư vấn mua hàng: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền*
*Khảo sát lắp đặt: 0909 400 608 Mr Việt*​
*BẢNG GIÁ MÁY ĐIỀU HÒA MULTI DAIKIN, CẬP NHẬT THÁNG 12/2019:*

1. Hệ Super Multi NX Inverter Gas R32






2. Hệ Multi S Inverter Gas R32






_**** Lưu ý:*_

_Bảng giá chỉ có tính chất tham khảo, để có giá tốt hơn vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp_
_Giá đã bao gồm VAT 10%, chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công, vật tư lắp đặt_
_Hỗ trợ giao miễn phí trong khu vực nội thành TPHCM_
_Bảo hành chính hãng toàn bộ thiết bị 1 năm, riêng máy nén được bảo hành lên đến 5 năm_
*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH35, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
WEBSITE: *maylanhanhsao.com*


----------

